# Tongue parasite...FFFFFFFFFF



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 11, 2009)

http://www.discoveryon.info/2009/09/rare-tongue-eating-parasite-found.html

That thing sounds extremely painful.


----------



## Ziff (Sep 13, 2009)

In soviet Russia, bug eat fish!


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

I shuddered at that.
I've heard of it before, but... urghhhh


----------



## Lobar (Sep 13, 2009)

All God's creatures are equally beautiful :v


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 13, 2009)

Isopods are adorable.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 13, 2009)

I thought that was quite cute.


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

that was in a video on newgrounds a while back!!


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 13, 2009)

Sweet Jebus kill it with fire!


----------



## JMAA (Sep 14, 2009)

I read it in the bus' news cast. Seriously, it just eats your tongue if you eat it. You aren't cannibal tribesmen.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 14, 2009)

"before eating and replacing their tongues with itself"

Wow.  Sounds like something out of the X-files 

I wonder if it then feeds off the food from the host or something...

Interesting!


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 14, 2009)

*cutesy isopod eyes* I can has tongue?


----------



## Morroke (Sep 14, 2009)

Whoa, DO NOT WANT.


----------

